# propagation of Eriocaulon.



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello everyone.
I wanted to know if there is a way to stimulate the propagation of Eriocaulon.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

if you have good healthy growth, you can carve some erios into pieces rather than wait for them to split on their own. A very sharp blade and caution is recommended.

what you want to do is carve them so that equal parts of the heart are in each piece, and that healthy roots are attached to each piece. In that way the splits are likely to be viable and grow well. Practice on common easy to grow erios like cinereum before taking the blade to an expensive or rare one.


----------



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi,ashappard.
Ok thanks,but I heard that there are techniques to stimulate reproduction and I'd like to know.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

some of the erio are sensitive to parameter change and you can induce flowering or splitting that way. I try to avoid that though. Parameter change can induce browning/melt, which is sometimes my luck. Which ones are you trying to propagate? there are differences between them that will likely factor into the best way to get plantlets.

where did you hear this info, by the way? another collector? see if you can get them to join here to discuss. We could always use a few active erio collectors for discussion.


----------



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

I heard this news from an Italian collector.He has a website with forum: Http://www.rareaquaticplants.com/
He said that in future publish an article.
I have three types of Eriocaulon: Australia type 1, Australia red and cinereum.
How shall I proceed with your method?
Thank you.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Sep 7, 2009)

Australia red is not an eriocaulon btw...


----------



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

sorry but I have seen that many people call him Eriocaulon. Why?


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

linus87 said:


> sorry but I have seen that many people call him Eriocaulon. Why?


what some call 'erio australia red' is most likely Trithuria sp. -- not erio. 
They split readily and you tease out the plantlets. Cutting is not required with Trithuria.

for the others in your list, cutting works out fine for me. 
if you are not in a hurry, wait until you see them about to split and then cut. Best chance for success.
If you are in a hurry, then carve them up but use caution and a very sharp blade.
theres not much else to it. 



ashappard said:


> carve them so that equal parts of the heart are in each piece, and that healthy roots are attached to each piece. In that way the splits are likely to be viable and grow well.


----------



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok,Thank you.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

just split and vuala!


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi,
thanks Linus for indication 
i'm Italian collector, i propagate eriocaulon sp. Australia I, Cinereum, Goias trimming the rizome.
This tecnique is very hard for little hobbist, the plants deads easily.
I post any photos


----------



## Forever-mango (Apr 21, 2008)

With splitting the plant with equal parts of the heart method, what is the success rate of it? I just split my cinereum in equal halves, to see how it goes. They are still considered rare in Australia, so want to grow more in a hurry to spread in my tank. The red ones are easy to split naturally, but also tried to use the above method to try it out.

Was there a post that mrkookm did with photos demonstrating the above method?


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

there is some splitting info from mrkookm in the thread below, as well as links to other info

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ons/57676-eriocaulon-grooming-philosophy.html


----------

